# wireless fence



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

My son trained Brooks to our PetSafe radio controlled fence (same principle) at 4 months.
Up until the time you start training him to the wireless fence, never let him go outside the area that will eventually be his area.
Because we knew we would eventually be training Brooks to a wireless fenced in area, from the time we brought him home, we always kept Brooks on a leash when he was out in the yard. So, in effect, we already were training him to only go in the area that was permitted.
When we took him outside that perimeter, we loaded him into the car (which was within the perimeter) and drove him to wherever. So, he never was allowed to cross over the perimeter by walking himself.
He is 5 years old and will not go across the perimeter, even if he is chasing a squirrel he stops, even if we are outside the perimeter, he stops.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Most places recommend not using them until the puppy is at least 6 months old.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Dixie has to hear the beep, if he doesn't hear the beep he keeps going, but if he hears the beep he squeals like he was shocked.

Moxie won't even go out if the collar is on her, I think she had a bad experience in a foster home.


----------



## bellegirl (Nov 11, 2010)

THANKS to all of you who answered, obviously I want to do what is right for our girl, not what is convenient for us, Bellegirl


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi,

What system are you going with? I am shopping for one now and trying to wade through all the pros and cons. I'd love to hear some opinions.

Thanks -
Brian & Cookie


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

We have invisible fence on 5 acres......started training at 4 months. last week they put up a deer, and stopped at the fence line.......we have a dog guard system.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

4-6 months, be careful with what brand fence you go with. Not all IF work the same for every dog. I first bought a Pet Safe , didnt keep my dog in. He ran right through in. Ended up taken it out and having a company come out and install theres. After that he never left the yard again.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

The people that installed and trained our first IF told us 4 months, I think we started Brady at 5 1/2 months.

The one we have now was already installed when we bought the house. We had the company that installed that one, come and train Brady for the new boundary, it took less than one hour.

My husband trained MacKenzie at about 10 months old in a few days.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

My Hank was around 10 months and trained easily.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

We are getting a rescue dog soon. We have an invisible fence, which came with the house when we bought it two months ago. I've never used one, but several people in the neighborhood have one and they seem to work well. The former owners left the instruction book but we'll need to get a large sized collar and flags to mark the property lines for training. In the manual, it says not to go through the boundary with your dog unless you go in the car. We intend to walk our dog around the neighborhood a couple of times a day. Do you folks actually drive your dog every time you want to walk it? 

Also, I was considering waiting a couple of weeks before starting training, so our new dog can get used to us and the yard before having to deal with the fence - I don't want to scare him. Good idea or not?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

GinnyinPA said:


> We intend to walk our dog around the neighborhood a couple of times a day. Do you folks actually drive your dog every time you want to walk it?


I have an IF also, from DogWatch. It goes in a complete circle around my property so I was concerned about this too. It turned out to never be an issue. Of course when we're walking, Daisy isn't wearing the e-collar. I just put her on her regular collar and leash and walk though. We do always walk though one particular area though. 

She might have learned very early on that there is no beep or shock without her e-collar on, or maybe she just trusts me to not lead her into an unpleasant experience. Whatever it is, she has never been hesitant to walk though the perimeter with me when we go on our walks. But I'm fairly sure she wouldn't walk though that same walk-out area with her e-collar on, or without me. 

We've been using the IF for 2 years now. I am amazed at how quickly she has learned her boundaries. She rarely wears her e-collar anymore and she has faced some very strong temptations, too. One day one of the neighbor girls had her pet parrot outside with her, right on the boundary line. Daisy was watching, she was drooling LOL ... but she didn't make any attempt to approach. I didn't leave her in that situation for very long, and did have a talk with the neighbors that maybe that wasn't such a good idea for the parrot ... but I was so proud of Daisy!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

GinnyinPA said:


> ... In the manual, it says not to go through the boundary with your dog unless you go in the car. We intend to walk our dog around the neighborhood a couple of times a day. Do you folks actually drive your dog every time you want to walk it?


We walk outside the boundary frequently. We always cross at the same place though. At first he was hesitant to cross with us but he quickly learned it was OK to go through while on a leash and without his e-collar on.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL, I jinxed myself by posting on this thread today. Daisy went through her backyard boundary this afternoon :uhoh: I quickly gathered her up, did my "you want some bacon" recall, loved on her much and then gave her some bacon treats.

Back to walking the perimeter with her with her collar on :


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I've used Dog Guard If for over 10 years now. All my guys trained quickly to it at about 4 months old. They have even put up a deer on my property, and stop at the fence line. if your getting your dog used to you, and not using the fence, I'd make sure they don't get close to the boundary now to avoid confusion when you start using it. I've always picked a spot to exit and enter for walks, like an invisible gate. Once they understand it, they'll be fine, just exit and enter in the same place.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I have always driven my dogs over the property line to go for a walk or had my husband carry them over.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

For our first fence I used Innotek and it worked great on my dogs for nine years. The last dog we had was strong willed so I went to Dog Watch. The Dog Watch fence is on FM frequency and has a more steady response time. I have never tried the Invisible Fence brand but know several people who have it and like it. When we went for walks the dogs knew they could go because they were on their leashes. They know the difference when they have the collar on and when they do not.


----------

